# Small wool mills that you'd recommend



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Ocean rose suggested that I have a list of mills on my new web site with the Adopt a sheep program. Now it'll be fairly straight forward to put together a list with all the well-known & big places but hey, I'm a little operation and I should help out folks like me right? So please let me know if you have dealt with a small mill that deserves some notice. I'll make up the list by region.

Just wanted to add that I know about the lists, but right now I'd like personal recommendations. Thanks


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

We have used 3 here in Michigan. I will recommend 2.

Zeilingers in Frankenmuth does a good job of processing wool for roving and batts. We have also had yarn made from our wool. The first time we had yarn made it was heavier than we ordered. This time they got it right, I think. They will also take your raw wool and machine knit socks from it for you. They are wonderful people--flexible and kind.

Pufpaff's Fiber Mill we have used for making felted yardage with good results. I've just given her a teeny bit of llama--don't know the results from that (she will blend with our wool to make a bit of roving for dh). Suzanne is very helpful, generous with ideas and info. She will also process small orders that larger mills don't want to handle.

Hope this helps!

Lona


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

I always used Ohio Valley Natural Fibers when I had a weaving studio.

Today I still use them today for my personal spinning.

They do beautiful work & are a pleasure to do business with. The batts & roving come back wrapped in tissue and you'll get every bit returned.

I highly recommend them.

http://www.ovnf.com/Home Page Banner.htm


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Bonnie Ahrens from ABC Ranch does beautiful work and is a very talented fiber artist. I've always been impressed with her work. She is located in Martinsburg, MO.


----------



## Sherri C (Jun 21, 2002)

I'll second the recommendation for Ohio Valley.

I've not personally used this mill but I've heard good things from others who have. Wooly Knob Fiber Mill I've talked to the owners at a couple of fiber festivals and they're both real sweeties.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Hmmmm, ABC Ranch is a 3 hr drive from here. That makes it doable for drop-off/pick-up (unless postage is lower ).


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Keep them coming! I found ABC's website so the list is underway.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Quail Hill in Wisconsin, they don't use carding oil and will blend fibers. They card clouds.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> They card clouds.


How many kitties do they have on payroll? :lookout:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

LOL - CB!!! Trying to recruit your feline??

Here are more for you:

http://www.stonehedgefibermill.com/
http://www.stillrivermill.com/page.php?16
http://www.newaimfibermill.com/
http://www.morningstarfiber.com/
http://www.bluehillsalpacasandfibermill.com/
http://www.argylefibermill.com/
http://www.fibers4ewe.net/
http://www.zwool.com/ Zeilinger
http://gttsfibermill.com/
http://www.mabouridge.com/
http://www.kansasfiber.com/
http://www.spinderellas.com/
http://www.peakfibermill.com/fiberyarn.html
http://starcroftfiber.com/
http://www.newaimfibermill.com/process.shtml
http://www.frontierfibermill.com/about.htm
http://www.auntjanetsfibermill.com/
http://www.frankenmuthwoolenmill.com/

I haven't had any experience with any fiber mills, but I thought I would help posting URLs


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

FalconDance said:


> Hmmmm, ABC Ranch is a 3 hr drive from here. That makes it doable for drop-off/pick-up (unless postage is lower ).


Plus, you could give me a call and I'll meet ya in Mexico and we can have lunch!


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> LOL - CB!!! Trying to recruit your feline??


lol Gotta earn her keep, ya know!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Posting those URL's are definitely a big help. thanks Cyndi

I'm working on the information & mill page and have a couple of questions: 1. would you all mind if I posted the draft here so you could critique - that way Lezlie only has to enter it once. and b. I'm thinking of listing the personally recommended mills first, then Cyndi's URL list - how would you perceive that?

Oh, and lastly how about a list of kitties willing to work? ....lol


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Joyce Kitty is willing, but I think she's union. She takes more breaks than the road crew guys!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

My kitties are more adept at the felting process. Occasionally they try their hand at pin roving. Still, I think I"d rather not hire them out until they're a bit more .... practiced.


----------

